

Ten Predictions for 2030 - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/ten-predictions-2030

======
bediger
Egregious typo alert: "telephone polls" in item #8, referring to the slender,
vertical wooden members that keep electric, cable TV and telephone service
wires aloft.

